
The Blockchain Might Be the Next Disruptive Technology - earlyadapter
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/03/the-blockchain-might-be-the-next-disruptive-technology/
======
wanderfowl
It's an interesting idea, and a great technology. There's no doubt that __a
__blockchain will form the basis of many interesting new methods for
validating transactions. But whether it 's __the __blockchain, and whether it
has anything at all to do with Bitcoin, seems like a very different question.

The article explores uses, but brings it back to the same "Bitcoin is the
future!" tone that stops people from considering the ideas at hand, if their
politics disagree with the implementation.

